# Not too happy with Vu-Rite



## Plumberhelper (Nov 16, 2011)

When I purchased my camera 3 years ago I was assured they would have the skids for the camera head soon. Well three years later she still can't tell me why he has designed a new smaller camera reel which they have skids for, but cant explain why he hasn't made them for the larger one they have already sold a large number of. Just seems backwards to me. Well run camera companies don't operate like this. We are purchasing a ridgid this week. Before you guys say I can modify something that will work we have already done that but we shouldn't have to.


----------

